# Reversing/Parking Sensor Kit



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

I have an inkling to fit some parking sensors to my little camper as it's sometimes difficult to judge the gap behind me.

Being the nature I am, I'd like something simple to install - wireless if it's possible.

I don't want a camera etc, just sensors with a buzzer.

Browsing various outlets I'm drowning in choice.

Anyone like to recommend something?


----------



## camallison (Jul 15, 2009)

I had the same problem - too much choice! In the end, I went with these and must say I am perfectly happy with them. I bought them with the "shield" type sensors as our back bumper is high and they need to be able to "see" kerbs - this option angles them down slightly. It took me longer to tidy the wiring when complete than to fit them. Just make sure you check very carefully what you are drilling and ..... measure twice, cut once.

Many of my neighbours have now bought them too - I have no link to the company other than as a very satisfied customer.

Colin


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

I purchased two sets like this set, item 330340144598 from e bay seven years ago

One set fitted to company van and one to daughters car.
They were no problem in all that time.
Although wired I kept the bleeper in the rear of the van and it wazs audible in the front.

Not bad at around £18 delivered.

DAve p


----------



## twinky (Aug 11, 2008)

Fitted a set of wireless sensors to my van last year with a front indicator, also from ebay.

Very easy to fit, and work very well. I will dig out some details later.

Around £20 mark if I remember correctly.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Not sure what you've got, but I don't trust sensors, I've got two on the front of my head and they even let me down sometimes.

I assume you don't have a rear window, if you do I'd fit a mirror, job done, if you don't one of the cheaper cameras would be much more reliable than a sensor kit, as you can either see or not, if a sensor kit packs up you won't know until you hear the crunch   or just get your passenger to guide you back, then you have someone to shout at if it all goes T17s up.


----------



## passionwagon (Nov 13, 2005)

tonyt said:


> I have an inkling to fit some parking sensors to my little camper as it's sometimes difficult to judge the gap behind me.
> 
> Being the nature I am, I'd like something simple to install - wireless if it's possible.
> 
> ...


 8O Cautionary tale. Neighbour had them fitted to new mh and backed up to their garage. Only problem was garage roof overhang was half metre in front and so relying on the buzzer she backed up and yes hit the overhang causing a couple of thousands damage. Tried to blame dealer for not setting the sensors to recognise overhang. Bloody stupidity relying on the technnolgy just like sat nav clowns!


----------



## HurricaneSmith (Jul 13, 2007)

I agree with passionwagon.

We frequently pitch up in quieter, wooded sites, and sensors will not pick up the overhang of trees. 8O 

Nothing beats my more sensible other half watching my rear.


----------



## TDG (May 26, 2009)

HurricaneSmith said:


> I agree with passionwagon.
> 
> We frequently pitch up in quieter, wooded sites, and sensors will not pick up the overhang of trees. 8O
> 
> Nothing beats my more sensible other half watching my rear.


I agree with you and the Speaker - the (eyes) have it 8) 8) 8)


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

There is no substitute for someone (intelligent) watching you back, second best is a camera, but as pointed out by others sensors are less than useless in some circumstances.


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

For those who think the sensors will pick up overhanging trees and tall obstacles.... read the instructions....use your mirrors....wifey...
or fit two set s of sensors, one high and one low. And just to make sure two cameras.
As for them failing, every set I have fitted gives an audible sound as soon as reverse gear is selected so that you know that they work.


Dave p


----------



## Citysafe (Feb 5, 2006)

Sensors are cheap - bumpers are expensive and no longer take a bump!!

Drive normally using your eyes - forget you have buzzers - if the buzzer starts check you can see everything.


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Hi.

You could always get off your lardy arse walk round the back of the van and see if there is anything you should be not running into, thats what I do.

Works for me!.


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

And whilest you are walking back to the cab a little old lady parks her buggy :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Cheers
Ray

DAve p


----------



## Spikeyman (Apr 20, 2010)

Check out Parking Dyamnics PD1 which don't have to have holes drilled. 

The best thing you can have is someone watching behind, nothing is foolproof not even a camera or sensors.


----------



## foll-de-roll (Oct 29, 2007)

Hi 


I have fitted Sensors(wired) to 5 vehicles in the past 18 months, 1 set on my Campervan 1 set to mu brand new Picasso(slightly nervous) and 3 sets to my widowed neighbours (cars that is). 



They are fantastic, but of course, must be used with common sense and care, like any reversing manoeuvre. 


Bought them all on Ebay from the same company (Galactic Warehouse), I think they are in Sevenoaks. Cost about £18 and all you do is wire them into the wires leading to the Reversing light bulb. 

They come in various colours. 


Go for it they are indispensible (as are eyes   ) 



Andy


----------

